# R33 Gtr Front Bumper (Wanted)



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

As title says I'm interested in a standard R33 gtr bumper vspec or non vspec will do.
Thanks


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Yosh said:


> *As title says I'm interested in a standard R33 gtr bumper vspec or non vspec will do.
> Thanks*


Have you looked on the Forum?

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/570107-r33-gtr-front-bumper.html

HTH!


----------

